# 2 pervious costumes of mine......



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I've never really been into buying costumes. I prefer to add a touch of individuality to them by making them myself.
So here are two of my previous costumes I have designed and made. Feedback welcomed. 









As 'Carrie', which is one of my all time favourite films.









A spin-off of none other than Freddy.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Ha! The freddy is awsome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, the carrie is awesome, but the freddy, i just get a white box with a red x in it. whats up with that? anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

*My costume philosophy*

Freud's Freddy is coming through okay for me.

It appears that Carrie's wig and Freddy's glove are premanufactured items. I have no problem with that - bits that can be purchased often add that pizzazz a homemade costume needs. Once or twice I've even built a costume around some snazzy item.

A lot of these things - masks, belts, large costume pieces, etc. - are made of vinyl. I've found that acrylic hobby paints stick to the vinyl quite well. You can do a custom paint job on a mask you got off the rack at Krogers and turn into something that would make Don Post proud. Same goes for weathering those vinyl costume pieces.

To my way of thinking, it's your idea that counts. How you realize it doesn't matter as long as nobody gets hurt!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Good costumes, freud!! Especially like Freddy's evil twin sister!!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I like your Carrie costume Freudstein, but would add much much much more blood on the dress.
The goriest, the best!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Your Freddy is great! Cool idea.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I especially like the female Freddy and the rose on Carrie's wrist. I don't know if the flash makes you look so alive, freud, but maybe a little more make-up would help make you look more threatening or dead as the case may be. 

I agree with Mark McG that it's O.K. to buy some of the accessories or the costumes as long as you put your own touches to them. I work at The Costume Shop and we sell a plethora of accessories, feathers, jewels, make-up, wigs, stockings, shoes, appliances, etc. to enhance costumes. The most fun we have is coming up with creative ways to 'custom modify' the accessories. Some people are horrified to change anything, and you can see it in their eyes. But there's alot of people just like the ones on HalloweenForum that love the challenge of making their costume their own and those are the costumes that are over the top!

The Costume Shop - Boise, Idaho - Where the Fun Begins!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Dr. Z said:


> I like your Carrie costume Freudstein, but would add much much much more blood on the dress.
> The goriest, the best!


I would ideally have done, but I was short on time and fake blood!

Skulkin, the only things that I didn't do myself was the Freddy Glove(again, short on time and accessories to use), and the wig. I was actually planning to dye my hair, but the length and texture weren't right, so I had to add fake blood to the wig. Everything else was done by my own two hands, straight from my mind. Nothing came from a costume shop.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Freudstein - gaging by your name and the sensuality of the costumes, is the title of this thread a Freudian slip?


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

*Bigger fish to fry (with exquisite slowness) at Halloween!*



freudstein said:


> ... Nothing came from a costume shop.


As I said above, it wasn't a crime if some stuff did. I haven't been a member of these forums for very long, but it's already become clear to me that everybody here has way more than usual industry and ingenuity than your average Halloween celebrant. They know how to (or get good advice from here on how to) produce the effects they want for their costumes, props, decorations, etc.

That means using whatever it takes to get the job done, even a trip to the costume store. You do it to get your makeup, right? Why not a wig or costume accessory that you can alter to fit your handmade stuff? I have no doubt that you could've made a wig and Freddy glove, but would it really have been worth the trouble? Looking at the photos of your successful costumes, freud, I'd guess not.


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

*Uh oh*

Forgive CeeDub, freud...he never gets to cut loose like this on the HobbyTalk forums. To his credit, though, he can swim like the Creature from the Black Lagoon on steroids.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I love the take on Freddy. Costumes of something done to death but taken and made new like that are great. Anyone can be Freddy, you redefined it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i loved the carrie movie. as i said before i really like your costume, but after reading z's more blood comment and thinking about it, i agree, some more blood.
now, i don't mean to complain but it was bad enough when i couldn't see your freddie costume but after reading all the comments above, i would really like to see it. i don't know why but all i'm getting is a small white box with an red x in it. could you maybe just post it again but alone? maybe i can see it then. thanks


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> i loved the carrie movie. as i said before i really like your costume, but after reading z's more blood comment and thinking about it, i agree, some more blood.



I think I said earlier, but I may have missed out, I would like to have used more blood, but didnt have the time or patience to go and find the same stuff again. Practically every set of 'fake blood' I could find didn't look right, and I found so many contradicting guides on the internet of how to make some realistic looking, I gave up hope. 

Yeah sure, no prob posting the pic again. I've posted a link rather than the pic, so it should take you to the pic on my Photobucket. I've posted another from the same night too!

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f243/goonie1987/Halloween%20and%20Costumes/cat-kruegerrr.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f243/goonie1987/Halloween%20and%20Costumes/becky-emma-cat-megan.jpg

I just wish I'd had the hat aswell! It didn't occur to me really, until it was too late! I was more focusing on how feminine to go.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you're right, you did mention about the blood. i just spaced it by the time i read all the later posts. thanks for posting the picture again. now i see all the fuss and all i can say is wow, that is an awesome costume. you know, that top could double for a pirate top. i like the picture of all you guys together but the second girl in looks to sweet, can't she snarl or something! lol no, all you guys are adorable. i like the scarey look of freddy, use him sometimes in my haunt, but i don't like the movies. love the carrie movie though. nice pics


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> you know, that top could double for a pirate top.



ha, I had to throw that away because I couldn't get the dark colouring off!  Ahh red bikini, how I miss you.....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

there's probably a lot of pirates that could be amissing it as well!


----------

